# Pre Powerplay Event knock?



## Aztecs27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just seeing if there's any intrest/scope for this and whether people think this would be logistically doable. 

I have the whole day of the 31st off work, so I'm either going to be travelling down the night before or early in the morning, but figured it would be rude to not play as much golf as possible.

18 at The Grove in the morning would be marvellous, but my pockets aren't deep enough


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am playing with Region 3 at my track at roughly nine o clock if you wanted to join us. It is ten minutes from The Grove.

There is another space too, if some one else wants to make up a four.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am playing with Region 3 at my track at roughly nine o clock if you wanted to join us. It is ten minutes from The Grove.

There is another space too, if some one else wants to make up a four.
		
Click to expand...

Very kind of you mate. Consider this a yes from me. 

Which track are you at? I'll google map it for directions to find out what time I need to leave home and hope that it doesn't involve too long on the M25.  Otherwise I may be calling my mate in Bushey to see if I can crash overnight!


----------



## RichardC (Aug 15, 2011)

Murph,

If you still have space I will make up your four, if thats ok.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm up for a knock if you don't mind me tagging along.

Do you think we will need to allow extra travel time for traffic in the morning around that way?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Murph,

If you still have space I will make up your four, if thats ok.
		
Click to expand...

Great! This gives me another chance to figure out how the hell you manage to fit all your golf kit in that ridiculously tiny car!


----------



## Swinger (Aug 15, 2011)

Murph,

If you still have space I will make up your four, if thats ok.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it!!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 15, 2011)

So it's me, Region 3, Aztecs and Richard C.

Sorry Swinger, I can only sign in 3 playing partners.

I'll book a tee time one week earlier, and let you guys know the start time. I thinking 9 ish, which gives us 4 hours to get round, and then time for some lunch before hitting The Grove at two.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 15, 2011)

So it's me, Region 3, Aztecs and Richard C.

Sorry Swinger, I can only sign in 3 playing partners.

I'll book a tee time one week earlier, and let you guys know the start time. I thinking 9 ish, which gives us 4 hours to get round, and then time for some lunch before hitting The Grove at two.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great. But where are we playing?  And what's the green fee?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 15, 2011)

West Herts golf club, in Watford.

Green fee Â£21, and it has to be cash, no cards accepted for GF.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheers mate. Looks like a nice track. Looking forward to it already. Hope we're lucky with the weather. 

What's the traffic likely to be like that time of the morning? It's telling me 2 hours from door to door but that involves a stint on the M25 between Slough and Watford. I don't like my odds


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 15, 2011)

There will be traffic, that's for sure. that part of the M25 is never good.

Kitchen should be open for a sandwich (or more) though if you are early.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm thinking if I can swing it, I'm going to try and crash at my mate's house in Bushey the night before! Don't fancy my chances much the following morning!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 15, 2011)

Gutted


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry Bob.

It'll probably rain anyway.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry Bob.

It'll probably rain anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I hope it snows   

No I don't. Have a great day


----------



## MarkHK (Aug 15, 2011)

Bobmac and swinger, my course is about 25 minutes from the Grove near Dunstable,if you want I would be more than happy to show you around either on the Wednesday or the Thursday morning if you are planning to stay the night after the Powerplay golf.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Mark, but sadly, I'm not going to the power play now.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 16, 2011)

Bobmac and swinger, my course is about 25 minutes from the Grove near Dunstable,if you want I would be more than happy to show you around either on the Wednesday or the Thursday morning if you are planning to stay the night after the Powerplay golf.
		
Click to expand...

Bum!!

Wish I had clocked this last night. Did have the whole day off until this morning. Will see if I can swing things around again as it would be nice to have a knock beforehand. 
Would only be on the Wednesday as will only be going for a day trip.

Many thanks for the offer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2011)

I was thinking of knocking it around Ascot ealry doors to get the juices flowing and all the bad shos out of the way before heading over to the Grove. On the other hand it might just depress me!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 16, 2011)

what about a post-powerplay 9 holes at the grove?

I wonder if anyone notices if I go straight onto the 10th afterwards.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 16, 2011)

what about a post-powerplay 9 holes at the grove?

I wonder if anyone notices if I go straight onto the 10th afterwards. 

Click to expand...

I'll cover for you so long as I get your burger/s.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2011)

Having a fair bit of time off that week now so I think I'll be working in the morning.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 16, 2011)

what about a post-powerplay 9 holes at the grove?

I wonder if anyone notices if I go straight onto the 10th afterwards. 

Click to expand...

I'll cover for you so long as I get your burger/s.
		
Click to expand...

Ah good point I forgot about the grub. Nice idea though.


----------



## CallawayKid (Aug 17, 2011)

what about a post-powerplay 9 holes at the grove?

I wonder if anyone notices if I go straight onto the 10th afterwards. 

Click to expand...

I'll cover for you so long as I get your burger/s.
		
Click to expand...

Ah good point I forgot about the grub. Nice idea though. 

Click to expand...

I'm with you Sawtooth, we'll get someone to bring the grub out to us!

CK


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2011)

Has anyone thought of approaching the Grove and asking nicely, seeing as we're playing in the Powerplay event whether we could play the back nine as a warm up first. Don't ask don't get.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2011)

Has anyone thought of approaching the Grove and asking nicely, seeing as we're playing in the Powerplay event whether we could play the back nine as a warm up first. Don't ask don't get.
		
Click to expand...

Their number is 01923 807807 Homer
Reverse the charges too


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Mark, but sadly, I'm not going to the power play now. 

Click to expand...


How come? I was looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Mark, but sadly, I'm not going to the power play now. 

Click to expand...


How come? I was looking forward to meeting you!
		
Click to expand...

Believe me Al, it's not all it's cracked up to be...


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Mark, but sadly, I'm not going to the power play now. 

Click to expand...


How come? I was looking forward to meeting you!
		
Click to expand...

Believe me Al, it's not all it's cracked up to be...        

Click to expand...


MUST NOT REPLAY, MUST BE A GOOD BOY!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2011)

Has anyone thought of approaching the Grove and asking nicely, seeing as we're playing in the Powerplay event whether we could play the back nine as a warm up first. Don't ask don't get.
		
Click to expand...

Their number is 01923 807807 Homer
Reverse the charges too


Click to expand...

Not free to play pre-powerplay and reliant on Hawkeye for a lift anyway. Just seemed a logical answer to everyone bleating on about it


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2011)

Mike H has published the draw for the PP.

I can't see Region3's name on it though.

Richard and Aztecs, are you in the draw, and still wanting to play in the morning?

Gary, what happened?


----------



## RichardC (Aug 22, 2011)

Mike H has published the draw for the PP.

I can't see Region3's name on it though.

Richard and Aztecs, are you in the draw, and still wanting to play in the morning?

Gary, what happened?
		
Click to expand...

Yes from me if your still up for it.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Mike H has published the draw for the PP.

I can't see Region3's name on it though.

Richard and Aztecs, are you in the draw, and still wanting to play in the morning?

Gary, what happened?
		
Click to expand...

I'm as  as you.

I had the email saying I was in, that's the last I knew about it.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2011)

Pieman doesn't appear to be in either. Odd.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2011)

Rich, still hosting, just making sure I'm not standing on the first tee on my own, looking a right plonker.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Gary, Richard and Jon,

I have booked a tee time of 9.16 on the 31st. This should give us plenty of time to get round, and to The Grove for 2 ish.

Golf course is:

West Herts Golf Club
Rousebarn Lane
Croxley Green
Rickmansworth
Herts
WD3 3GG

Apparently if using a sat nav you are better off using Links Way, Croxley Green, WD3 3RL

No idea why, although using Links Way would miss a piddly little lane which is not wide enough for my hearse I guess. So off the 412 turn up Baldwins Lane, then right onto Links Way, follow to end, dodgy (very) right hand turn, Right again, and then golf club on LHS. (look it up on Google maps).

My mobile is : 07714214394

I will be at the club from 8 ish.

Cheers 

Chris


----------



## Region3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds good Chris, thanks again for organising.

Google Maps is giving me 3 choices.

1. All the way down the M1 and on the M25 for 1 junction.
2. Down the M1 and off at Milton Keynes to A41.
3. Down the M1 and off at Northampton to A413 then A41.

Any of those you'd recommend, or avoid like the plague? Or something else?
I don't mind going on A/B roads as long as they're moving nicely, it gets me more mpg


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 24, 2011)

There are road works from pretty much MK all the way to Luton on the M1, but it is at least school holidays, would be slightly quieter than normal.

I would probably still stay on the M1 and just leave early(er).

I would come off after the M25 at the Watford exit (1 mile from M25 exit), and then stay on that road to the big round about on the A41, turn rightonto the A41, to another big round about, turn left to A411 (past my house!) and then you have a choice of staying on the A41 to Watford and out on the 412, or turning right just past The Grove, and going down Grovemill Lane and striking out cross country (takes 10 minutes which ever way you go).


----------



## Region3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks. never thought of that. 50mph roadworks suits me just fine as long as it moves.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm still in. Only taken me 2 days to try and post!!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 24, 2011)

You should type faster.


Don't forget the green fee is cash only. No idea why, but it is. Â£21.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Right, my friends wife has gone into labour so I'm now not staying in Bushey. 

Early start for me on wednesday then!


----------



## Region3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Right, my friends wife has gone into labour so I'm now not staying in Bushey. 

Early start for me on wednesday then!
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm.......

Leaving early enough to miss all the traffic?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Aug 26, 2011)

Right, my friends wife has gone into labour so I'm now not staying in Bushey. 

Early start for me on wednesday then!
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm.......

Leaving early enough to miss all the traffic? 






Click to expand...

OK, I give up - was that RickG, Murph or Viscount at the last forum meet???


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 30, 2011)

Murph - Just checking my route for tomorrow and am looking for some local advice.

Assuming I hit the M25 J16 (from M40) around 7:30-8am, am I best to continue on the M40, come off at the next junction and head up the A40/A412 through Denham Green and Maple Cross? A bit more windy, it would seem, but I'm thinking it might be a better bet than the world's largest car park.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Assuming I hit the M25 J16 (from M40) around 7:30-8am, am I best to continue on the M40, come off at the next junction and head up the A40/A412 through Denham Green and Maple Cross? A bit more windy, it would seem, but I'm thinking it might be a better bet than the world's largest car park.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon if you get on the M25 between 7.30 and 8.00 you're better off getting out and walking!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 30, 2011)

Assuming I hit the M25 J16 (from M40) around 7:30-8am, am I best to continue on the M40, come off at the next junction and head up the A40/A412 through Denham Green and Maple Cross? A bit more windy, it would seem, but I'm thinking it might be a better bet than the world's largest car park.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon if you get on the M25 between 7.30 and 8.00 you're better off getting out and walking! 

Click to expand...

412 it is then! 

Want to make sure I get there in time to put my clubs into my new bag!


----------



## Region3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't just take my word for it, it might be different where you'd need to use than near the M1 where I'm avoiding.

New bag eh? You _might_ remember the 2 iron?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't just take my word for it, it might be different where you'd need to use than near the M1 where I'm avoiding.

New bag eh? You _might_ remember the 2 iron? 

Click to expand...

Already in the bag.  It does mean I'll have a massive gap between my 3 wood and 3 iron until it's replaced, but I'll cope 

I'm sure you're right, the M25 that time of day will probably be a nightmare. I'm just not a fan of leaving waking up before 6am, let alone LEAVING before then! Tomorrow is going to be a long day fuelled by Relentless, sugary sweets and McDonalds!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2011)

M25 might be ok. Hard to say, as I don't use it. The 412 drags through Ricky, but is probably a good shout, as it is a more direct to the golf club. Can't see it taking an hour from A40 to the club, so you should have plenty of time.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 30, 2011)

M25 might be ok. Hard to say, as I don't use it. The 412 drags through Ricky, but is probably a good shout, as it is a more direct to the golf club. Can't see it taking an hour from A40 to the club, so you should have plenty of time.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. I think a leisurely drive along the 412 sounds more inviting that the M25. It's telling me 2 hours 18 minutes on Google Maps - Usually it's about half an hour quicker in real time with no traffic, so even with traffic, 2 and a half hours is realistic I think, which will get me there at 8:30ish, depending on how long I'm stopped at McDonalds. Plenty of time...in theory.

See you all tomorrow. Looking forward to it immensely. Weather's looking favourable as well.


----------



## CallawayKid (Aug 30, 2011)

I shall be travelling from sunny Essex after a morning at work. Hopefully the M25 will be kind to me...

Tomorrow morning will go so slow I'm sure!

CK


----------



## CaptainStue (Aug 30, 2011)

Me too morning at work in Meriden then M42/M40 leaving at 11 just to ensure I have plenty of time looking forward to playing now.


----------



## RichardC (Aug 30, 2011)

Well im either going to be there at 7.30am knocking down the door or the M25 will be a nightmare and I will be late


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm going to be there from 8. Hopefully the kitchen will be open for some pork based comestibles.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snausages!


----------



## Region3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Really looking forward to it now.

Shot 89 today.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2011)

Working till 1 then a quick blast down the A41 and I'm there.
Looking forward to it - should be a good afternoon/evening.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Playing like a twonk. Have ceased looking forward to anything other than bed.


----------



## CaptainStue (Aug 30, 2011)

changing the subject a bit does anyone know the dress code for afterwards is golf attire acceptable?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 30, 2011)

Really looking forward to it now.

Shot 89 today.  

Click to expand...

Nett?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 30, 2011)

changing the subject a bit does anyone know the dress code for afterwards is golf attire acceptable?
		
Click to expand...

"casual as you like at The Grove" - MikeH


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Figure a gold lame thong is pushing it.

You reading this Rickg?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone know how much a bucket of balls is at the range?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone know how much a bucket of balls is at the range?
		
Click to expand...

IF you have to ask you can't afford it...!


----------



## rickg (Aug 30, 2011)

Figure a gold lame thong is pushing it.

You reading this Rickg?
		
Click to expand...

Just got back from Kefalonia tonight so the mankini will still be in the wash!!!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2011)

There is a God after all....!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone know how much a bucket of balls is at the range?
		
Click to expand...

IF you have to ask you can't afford it...!    

Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly and wondering whether Â£20 would cover 50 balls but I'd like to hit a few to loosen up if I can


----------



## RichardC (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks to Murph for hosting, and thanks to Aztecs and Region3 for a great game. Really enjoyed the course and for the money it's an absolute bargin.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks to Murph for hosting, and thanks to Aztecs and Region3 for a great game. Really enjoyed the course and for the money it's an absolute bargin.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, but replace my name for yours.  great days golf, just got back and im absolutely ruined!


----------



## Region3 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks to Murph for hosting, and thanks to Aztecs and Region3 for a great game. Really enjoyed the course and for the money it's an absolute bargin.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, but replace my name for yours.  great days golf, just got back and im absolutely ruined!
		
Click to expand...

You beat me back by a few minutes 

Echo the above plus very well played RC 

Thanks all.


----------

